# Pallet Top Rubber........ Pure Gum Rubber?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

I am looking to outfit my custom made aluminum pallets, with rubber. 

My M+R Pallets have a whitish beigeish cremeish rubber on top. 

I have researched and found the closest thing it could be is Pure Gum Rubber. 

Has anyone ever re-covered your pallets?
I am sure someone will say, "Buy it from Action Engineering", The problem is they buy it from a Industrial Belting place, and mark it up. I am looking to exclude the middle man on this one. 
Thanks!


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

For one reason, Aluminum gets freeking HOT when you flash it for 8 hours straight. 
Second is the elasticity of rubber actually helps with the printing process{Although it isnt very squishy. Usually a durometer of 40 i think}

Hope that helps!


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you find the type of rubber and a source for this material?


----------



## kid.twist (Jan 7, 2010)

Smooth White Nitrile Rubber 1/8" thick. 36inch wide rolls - about $15 per linear foot, minimum 5 feet, ships form California.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

bringing up a old post, but I'm planing on making new (bigger) aluminum platens for my Antec Tracer so if I was to get that Nitrile rubber what glue do I need ?


----------



## kid.twist (Jan 7, 2010)

Contact cement from big box home store is what I used. 

It can be removed if you need to, in the meantime will hold pretty well. Too much heat will cause it to release but it's far more heat than it'll receive from normal flash unit use.

There is a spray adhesive manufactured just for this purpose (if I recall correctly it's for rubber?), but it's $25 bucks a can and the one I ordered to see if it was easier/better than contact cement was defective. Richardson Supply in Columbus Ohio carries it.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

cool thanks !


----------

